

Show HN: List of Fully Remote Startups - moriokumura
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1huJ_plk7XVwVQm5KrkcQXA6OSZi6c-ovbYAMp5uY2yQ/edit?usp=sharing

======
moriokumura
I composed a list of fully remote startups. Not just "Remote OK" companies,
but "Fully Remote" companies.

I made this list for people who / want to work in a remote team / are making
products for distributed teams / want to know how to do remote work better

There can be missed companies. Let me know if you know other companies that
should be on this list.

I removed one company after reading this: [http://blog.statuspage.io/we-tried-
building-a-remote-team-an...](http://blog.statuspage.io/we-tried-building-a-
remote-team-and-it-sucked)

